# Neue Grafikkarte? ( Wechseln von NVIDIA zu AMD ; Grafikkarte mit Mainboard kompatibel)



## makanos (19. Juli 2016)

Hey leute,
Ich habe vor mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu holen, da meine Alte doch schon ziemlich veraltet ist (Geforce GTS 450  ), und da ich mich nicht allzu gut auskenne wollte ich hier mal nachfragen . 
Zum einem möchte ich zu AMD wechseln aufgrund des P/L Verhältnis und wollte mal nachfragen ob es da zu irgendwelches Problemen kommen kann. 
Zum anderem wollte ich mal nachfragen ob die Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro OC und/oder die Radeon RX 480 mit meinem Mainboard(ASRock 990FX Extreme3) und meinem Netzteil( MS-Tech 520W VERTIGO) kompatible sind.

Falls benötigt : Prozessor: AMD FX-8320

Schonmal vielen dank 
Lg Makanos


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Die R9 380 würde ich nicht nehmen, da du für 10-20€ mehr schon die R9 380X bekommst. 

Ansonsten: also, das Netzteil ist ein ziemliches Billigmodell und hat auch nur 1x PCIe-8Pin. Für eine R9 380X könnte das zu knapp sein, die RX 480 aber müsste gehen, die braucht weniger Strom. Trotzdem kann man es nicht versprechen, da es halt wirklich ein ziemlich billiges Modell ist UND vermutlich schon lange bei Dir in Betrieb, wenn du immer noch eine uralte GTS 450 hast ^^ 

Eine Nvidia GTX 970 könnte aber auch eine Alternative sein, denn die gibt es inzwischen für 250€ und ebenfalls ähnlicher Strombedarf wie die RX 480, dafür ist die RX 480 aber vermutlich ein wenig schneller. Ich würde dann auch die 8GB-Version nehmen, nicht die mit nur 4GB. 

Das Mainboard sollte kein Problem sein. Was ich eher schauen würde ist, ob das Gehäuse groß genug ist, denn eine GTX 450 ist ja sehr kurz.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juli 2016)

Oder sogar eine GF 1060 für 280 Euro. Passender ist natürlich eine R9 380 für ca. 190 Euro.

Die Frage ist halt, ob das bei der CPU noch Sinn macht oder da nicht ohnehin ein ganz neuer Rechner fällig wäre. Vor einer neuen Grafikkarte sollte der PC erst einmal 8GB RAM und eine SSD haben. 

Beim Netzteil muss ich auch sagen, klingt riskant und stromhungrig das Teil. Da ggf. auch ein neues, müsste man aber ausprobieren.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oder sogar eine GF 1060 für 280 Euro.


 280€? Ich habe bisher nix unter 330€ gesehen ^^    Aber wenn es dir wirklich irgendwo für 280€ gibt in naher Zukunft, dann wäre die auch gut. Knapp 10% schneller als die RX 480, dafür halt auch 10% teurer (WENN sie maximal 280€ kostet  )


----------



## makanos (19. Juli 2016)

Bin noch Schüler und habe nur begrenzt Geld weshalb ich eig. die RX480 nicht holen wollte. In einem anderem Forum wurde mir bereits geraten mein Netzteil auszutauschen und dann die RX480 zu holen, aber durch das bereits genannte begrenzte Geld, ist das leider nicht möglich^^ Habe mir jetzt überlegt mir nen Coolermaster G450m zusammen mit einer Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro OC zu holen. Was haltet ihr davon?

@Spiritogre ist meine CPU denn wirklich so schlecht? :o


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 280€? Ich habe bisher nix unter 330€ gesehen ^^    Aber wenn es dir wirklich irgendwo für 280€ gibt in naher Zukunft, dann wäre die auch gut. Knapp 10% schneller als die RX 480, dafür halt auch 10% teurer (WENN sie maximal 280€ kostet  )



Geforce GTX 1060: Heute um 15 Uhr ab 279 Euro, Test folgt [Erinnerung]

Zumindestens nach PCGameshardware soll die 1060 ab EUR 279 kosten.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Geforce GTX 1060: Heute um 15 Uhr ab 279 Euro, Test folgt [Erinnerung]
> 
> Zumindestens nach PCGameshardware soll die 1060 ab EUR 279 kosten.


 inzwischen sind auch mehr gelistet, da gibt es manche ab 280€. Ist dann nur die Frage, ab wann die lieferbar sind. Und ob man die nimmt oder für ein paar Euro weniger ne RX 480  


Beide Karten sind für ihren Preis so ziemlich gleichgut - Vorteil GTX 1060: etwas weniger Strombedarf, allerdings so gut wie irrelevant (15W bei Last) und 5-10% mehr Power. Nachteil 1060: 20€ teurer, nur 6GB Grafik-RAM (RX 480 hat 8GB). Nachteil RX 480: noch immer keine Customversionen gelistet.


----------



## Alisis1990 (20. Juli 2016)

makanos schrieb:


> Bin noch Schüler und habe nur begrenzt Geld weshalb ich eig. die RX480 nicht holen wollte. In einem anderem Forum wurde mir bereits geraten mein Netzteil auszutauschen und dann die RX480 zu holen, aber durch das bereits genannte begrenzte Geld, ist das leider nicht möglich^^ Habe mir jetzt überlegt mir nen Coolermaster G450m zusammen mit einer Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro OC zu holen. Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> @Spiritogre ist meine CPU denn wirklich so schlecht? :o


Also mal so gesagt. Die R9 380 ist ne gute Karte im fuöl hd Bereich. Habe noch das Vorgängermodell (r9 280) die läuft in full HD auch noch super und rennt meist mit ca 40  -50 fps ohne Kantenglättung. 

Deine CPU reicht auch noch aus und lässt sich sehr leicht auch übertakten. Da brauchst du nicht unbedingt Geld in die Hand nehmen.

Ein PC Upgrades immer eine schwierige Angelegenheit. Die R9 380 ist schon ok keine frage. Aber wenn du noch nen Monat oder 3 warten kannst (hast mit der gs 450 ja schon lange ausgehalten) würde ich noch ein wenig sparen und auf eine 480 oder 1060 gehen. Die sind vom P/L her einfach super. Den richtigen Moment zum aufrüsten zu finden ist immer schwierig. 

Ich würde es tatsächlich so machen:

Erstmal nen neues NT kaufen. Noch ein bis 3 Monate den Markt beobachten und dann zugreifen. Evtl bekommst du ja auch gebraucht ne günstige gtx 970? Du sollst halt das Beste für dein Geld bekommen. Nicht das du dich nachher ärgerst und dir denkst " hätte ich mir doch noch ein wenig mehr Zeit gelassen"

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir letzten Herbst die Sapphire R9 380 Nitro für 229 Euro gekauft und bin auch voll zufrieden. Bei einigen wenigen sehr neuen Titeln komme ich (geschätzt da ich sie noch nicht habe) nur auf ca. 40 FPS bei maximalen Einstellungen, das wäre sowas wie Rise of the Tomb Raider oder Witcher 3 schätze ich. Die normalen Spiele laufen aber alle mind. mit 60 FPS bei Ultra (nornalerweise habe ich auch VSync an, kann also gar nicht sagen wie schnell in der Regel, ein Batman Arkham Origin rennt bei mir z.B. mit 90FPS, Guild Wars 2 liegt bei 90 bis 100 FPS). Nun kann ich allerdings auch nicht sagen, wie sehr mein restlicher Rechner da zuträglich ist, ist halt ein 3,8GHz Core i5 mit 16GB RAM. Fakt ist natürlich, dass der Einfluss der CPU bei den meisten Titeln nicht sonderlich stark ist, mit Ausnahme von Spielen wie Anno oder dem ein oder anderen Strategietitel, die sind andersrum allerdings auch nicht dramatisch bei den Anforderungen an die Grafikkarte bzw. notfalls auch mit 30FPS problemlos spielbar. 

Schön ist, die 380 sinkt derzeit erheblich im Preis, mit Glück bekommt man sie schon für 150 Euro. Da finde ich Preis / Leistung immer noch sehr gut. 
Würde ich selbst heute jedoch eine neue Karte kaufen, wäre es in jedem Fall die 480, durchaus auch in der 4GB Version, die kostet (oder soll kosten) 220 Euro, legt aber natürlich leistungsmäßig noch mal ordentlich eine Schippe drauf. Dort würde ich aber auch auf ein Modell von Sapphire warten, die sollen ab August verfügbar sein. 

Wenn du nicht so viel Geld hast und ohnehin den Rechner behalten willst oder musst, kannst du, denke ich, bedenkenlos einfach zur 380 greifen oder notfalls auf eine 470 warten, die Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Karten sollten jedoch marginal sein.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2016)

Sicher, die R9 380 wäre für ihren aktuellen Preis auch eine sehr gute Karte. Is halt die Frage, ob man die Mehrleistung einer RX 480 vlt. dann doch mal brauchen kann und lieber die 60-70€ mehr ausgegeben hätte. Aber für 180€ me R9 380 mit 4GB, das ist ein sehr guter Preis.


----------

